# Photos of steppe tortoises on the steppe!



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 6, 2011)

These pictures may look like they were taken on the steppes of Central Asia, but they weren't ... it's just Mork and Mindy on a visit to a nearby park!


----------



## October (Jun 6, 2011)

Aww, how cute! The ground squirrels are like "Hey, check out that moving rock!!"


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 6, 2011)

Prairie dogs, and yep, they were cute. Box turtles are native here, but they must not live in this park, because the prairie dogs were very surprised and curious about our tortoise!


----------



## Tropical Torts (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow thats great. How long were the prairie dogs entertained by your tort?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice pictures!


----------



## Mao Senpai (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow that's an outstanding view!


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 6, 2011)

jrcrist4 said:


> Wow thats great. How long were the prairie dogs entertained by your tort?



Only for a few minutes. Then the tortoise got spooked and ran away!


----------



## terryo (Jun 6, 2011)

What an amazing park! What is that big hill with the hole in the middle? Is that where the prairie dogs go? Nothing like that here.


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 7, 2011)

Very nice photo's definitely love the ones with the prairie dogs...


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 7, 2011)

terryo said:


> What an amazing park! What is that big hill with the hole in the middle? Is that where the prairie dogs go? Nothing like that here.



Yep, that's a prairie dog mound. Each little family lives in one, and the town consists of hundreds of these. Prairie dogs used to live all over the Great Plains, but now they can only be found in certain areas.


----------



## gmayor (Jun 7, 2011)

that is a cool park! southern California sucks compared to that!


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 7, 2011)

gmayor said:


> that is a cool park! southern California sucks compared to that!



Colorado does have a lot of park space, which is great. I don't know about SoCal's public space situation, but as long as you're not taking your pet downtown or something, you do have a good climate for Greek tortoises. 




Took Mork and Mindy back to the park today, and I think they had a nice time.

Mork and Mindy in a field of ... I'm not sure what kind of plants:





Mindy loved eating them:





Mork just liked walking through them:





BTW - It's tough taking a picture of a tort while its eating! You have to move slowly and not get too close, or else they stop and just look at you. Fortunately, I did get a few shots of Mindy. Now I just have to catch Mork in the act sometime.


----------



## Helen Tullett (Jun 7, 2011)

That looks like a field of dreams to me!! Heaven and a very happy tortoise!


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 8, 2011)

Helen Tullett said:


> That looks like a field of dreams to me!! Heaven and a very happy tortoise!



Yep, sure does. Must be nice to walk around in a kind of salad all the time. Actually, I looked up the plant, and it's a type of morning glory.


----------



## Laura (Jun 8, 2011)

Morning glory is not on the good to eat list..
Id be afraid of losing them down a hole...
and if you do have local native torts.. id be afraid of cross contamination.. 
but nice outing and great pics..


----------



## RV's mom (Jun 8, 2011)

luscious greenery... RV very enamored and wishes to visit...



teri


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 8, 2011)

Laura said:


> Morning glory is not on the good to eat list..
> Id be afraid of losing them down a hole...
> and if you do have local native torts.. id be afraid of cross contamination..
> but nice outing and great pics..



Thank you for the tip. Yes, we kept a watchful eye to make sure they didn't disappear down a prairie dog burrow. The female didn't seem too interested, although the male did head for one. Naturally, I didn't let him.

There are no tortoises native to Colorado, although there are box turtles, so that is something to watch out for. I was more worried about the possibility of their getting bitten by prairie dogs, which can be carriers of the plague. Fortunately, those prairie dogs were more cautious than aggressive.

I realize morning glory are poisonous to many animals. Perhaps this is why our male RT did not eat them. However, as I mentioned, the female ate quite a few of them willingly, and has not exhibited any ill effects yet. Boxies can safely eat mushrooms that would make humans very sick, so maybe tortoises can handle plants that mammals cannot. Perhaps tortoises can usually smell what is safe to eat and what is not, although I certainly never offer them known dangerous plants in their indoor pens. Maybe I should police them outdoors, too.

All told, sounds like taking them on outings might be more dangerous than it's worth. Maybe I won't take them to this park anymore, and just let them roam around our condo from now on, where it's safe.


----------

